# Who Got The Bionic That Someone Donated?



## pjdegraz (Sep 26, 2011)

I was wondering who won the phone. I also wanted to know what they were doing with it.


----------



## zachdroid (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it was revumbers. He's got a rom development and releasing beta builds I think.


----------



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

RevNumbers, and Framework43. They both were awarded a donated bionic. Rev has some alpha test builds, but it isnt quite perfected yet. the thread is in the dev section.


----------

